# Hap sp all red



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently received yet another group of hap sp all red from a friend awhile ago. Is this Kyoga as well, or lake edward?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gvsailor/6 ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gvsailor/6 ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gvsailor/6 ... otostream/
Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it seems to be those from Kyoga lake
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree that they look like the Lake Kyoga allred.

I haven't seen anyone in the US claiming to sell the Lake Edward allred for maybe 10 years. I'm not even sure where/if you could find them anymore.

Kevin


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!

The 3 strains I have all are slightly different in appearance, would you recommend keeping the separate or mixing them to strengthen the blood line?


----------

